# Sermon outline sample



## ReBap_1689 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just want to know how can you write your sermon outline? I mean the format of it...

Thanks


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, I have to wait for the preacher to start first, but it usually ends up with a bunch of stars, abbreviations, arrows, and notes at the bottom to research on my own  Hehe, sorry,the pew dwellers are boisterous this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ReBap_1689 (Feb 18, 2021)

jwithnell said:


> Well, I have to wait for the preacher to start first, but it usually ends up with a bunch of stars, abbreviations, arrows, and notes at the bottom to research on my own  Hehe, sorry,the pew dwellers are boisterous this morning.


Doing my sermon outline begins with some Preliminary (politics, movies, history etc.) to lead them in my introduction...

hope to learn more from the other brethren here


----------



## Taylor (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't think I'm quite understanding your question. Are you asking what _kind_ out notes we preach/exhort from, like brief notes vs. outline vs. manuscript? Are you asking what programs we use, like Word, Evernote, or Google Docs? Sorry, I think the question just needs more detail. You mention "the format of it," but I am still unsure what exactly you're going after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 18, 2021)

ReBap_1689 said:


> Doing my sermon outline begins with some Preliminary (politics, movies, history etc.) to lead them in my introduction...
> 
> hope to learn more from the other brethren here



Ask your pastor not the puritanboard...

With that said, a lot of pastors start out with some preliminary illustration or current event for the introduction. I think, personally, if that is always one's way of doing it, it's distracting and harder on the pastor to come up with these things. Just preach the text, introduce the text, and bring out the application throughout the sermon in the body of it (all throughout).

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 18, 2021)

This may be of help (see the artciles at the bottom).
It is my opinion to follow the Best Method of Preaching.


----------

